# Kaiju vs Nike Danny Kass



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

The Danny Kass model is a completely different model of Nike boot.

They are the Zoom Force 1's

I suggest you google around and look up the differences between the Kaiju vs the ZF1


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response, i knew they were different from the kaijus thats why i asked what the difference specifically was. I have searched them also against the ZF1 and again all i could find was that the ZF1, DK, and Kaiju were all different, im just curious if there is much difference in flex, comfort, intended use (ie park, buttering, all mountain) thanks again though


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ive never used the kaijus. My ZF!'s are by far the most comfortable boot ive ever worn. They are a medium flex. i use mine for everything. Powder, slack country, groomers, park. Theyre soft enough for park but firm enough for slack country.

The liners have built in J-Bars to keep you from getting heel lift and they work great. I would say the only downside to the boot is the inner lacing system, but once you get used to it, it still works great.

I know froom word of mouth that the kaijus are softer than the ZF1 and have the same inner lacing system. Other than that im not too sure.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ok that explains a bit thanks alot, it seems like there isnt that much info on the net either its seems not too many people have comparisons of all 3 boots, not suprising though


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

im not sure of the rules of this forum on linking to other forums, so sorry mods if this isnt allowed.

This link has a 30+ page thread talking about nike boots. Its a very informative thread and i read every page of it before i bought my boots. 

EasyLoungin | Nike Boots


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

again thanks alot, and if its not allowed, sorry as well mods


----------

